# Carbon fiber parts for z?



## RB240z (Mar 16, 2004)

any body know of a place that specializes in carbon fiber pieces for the 240z? i.e. hoods, fenders, front and rear spoilers? anything thats basically carbon fiber would be a great help. thanks


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

. just subscribing to the thread I would like to know also


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Are you guys good with Carbon Fiber material? You will be if you start making Z parts


----------



## RB240z (Mar 16, 2004)

wish i had experience and the money to make my own parts, could help alot of you out, but for now im going to have to find some place to make some for me.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

me too


----------



## ceniack (May 3, 2003)

edit, disregard my stupidity


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Japan offeres Carbon Fiber Hoods, Hatches and front bonnets all in C/F.

There is one company who makes Carbon Hoods and Dashes in USA but they will run you about $849 for the hood and even higher for the dash.


----------

